# White Yeti 50 qt



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for my long hiatus I have missed most here on the P&S forum.

I will post this here until the weekend before it goes on Craigslist at a higher price. I will be at the OBX over the next two weekends Jennette's this weekend and Rodanthe the next. These are two places that are meeting options.
I'd give it a 9.5 to 9.7 out of ten. No Basket.

285.00 Firm

New they are 379 plus tax. That is about 30% off

The only partial trade I'd be interested in would be for Saltist 30h 

2na


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Interested, how with saltiest 30h?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

kinda confused. are you selling two coolers or just one (since it appears that you posted two different colored coolers)? If two, is it $285 each?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

fish-on said:


> kinda confused. are you selling two coolers or just one (since it appears that you posted two different colored coolers)? If two, is it $285 each?


No just the White Fifty is for sale.
The other was one I got for another member Introdiant... Was a mistake in my part for posting two different pics was supposed to two pics of the 50 qt


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Friedeel said:


> Interested, how with saltiest 30h?


If you have a Saltist 30h you are looking to get rid of I will consider a partial trade. Since I'd like to have a 30h


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I have two of these reels both in very good condition. Both with the saltiga counterbalanced handle and original handle, box, and papers. Can offer $180 plus reel.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't mind.. Would you post some pictures of the reel that you are the most likely to part with? Left and right sides are fine as well as straight on. Secondly what is your location? You definitely have my attention Friedeel


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm in Richmond, va. I'll try to get some pictures up this evening.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you have an email address I can send the pictures of the reel? Can't figure out how to load them on here.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Friedeel said:


> I have two of these reels both in very good condition. Both with the saltiga counterbalanced handle and original handle, box, and papers. Can offer $180 plus reel.


Thanks for the pictures.
We have a DEAL ! As long as we can work out the logistics.

2na


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll take it for reel plus cash.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Deal is done, we both are happy

Please close thread


----------

